# Springs



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

We are looking at villas in The Springs 11, can anyone let us know what it is like and what amenities there in The Springs?


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Kate&Phil said:


> We are looking at villas in The Springs 11, can anyone let us know what it is like and what amenities there in The Springs?


Springs 11 is nice. There are two swimming pools there. Some Springs don't have any. You can also walk easily to a large lake. It is near to Spinneys and Choitrams - you could walk (not in the heat though!)

Just make sure you don't get anything backing onto the main road if you want peace and quiet!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's actually quite a long walk to both Spinney's and Choithrams. Springs 11, 12 and 15 and are off the main road and right in the middle, so both Spinneys and Choithrams seem like quite a distant walk when compared to the other Springs. I'm not sure about the facilities but Madam Mim is right, stay away from the main road. The noise and the road works are incessant. If you are still looking around and depending on what your preferences are, the best choices in my opinion are Springs 7 and 14. Springs 7 is close to Choithrams and Springs 14 is close to Town Centre and Spinneys. Springs 6 unfortunately does not have a swimming pool.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Kate&Phil said:


> We are looking at villas in The Springs 11, can anyone let us know what it is like and what amenities there in The Springs?


Are you in Dubai at the moment or are you looking at villas on the internet?


----------



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Are you in Dubai at the moment or are you looking at villas on the internet?


We aren't in Dubai yet, we have someone looking on our behalf. The Springs 3 has also been mentioned.... is it similar to Springs 11?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There are 15 Springs estates and yes they are virtually the same. There are literally hundreds of villas for rent in the Springs, you can just turn up here and any agent will be able to show you loads. Other than size (there are 4 sizes)the villas are all the same. A 2 bed+Study in Springs 3 is the same as a 2bed+study in Springs 8. Most people who haven't been here are shocked at the Springs villas - i'm not putting them down as I'm sure there are people on this forum who live there, it is just not what people expect when coming to live in Dubai.


----------



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

wandabug said:


> There are 15 Springs estates and yes they are virtually the same. There are literally hundreds of villas for rent in the Springs, you can just turn up here and any agent will be able to show you loads. Other than size (there are 4 sizes)the villas are all the same. A 2 bed+Study in Springs 3 is the same as a 2bed+study in Springs 8. Most people who haven't been here are shocked at the Springs villas - i'm not putting them down as I'm sure there are people on this forum who live there, it is just not what people expect when coming to live in Dubai.


Oh right, in what way would you say people are shocked? We know it's very much like the 'Truman Show' in terms of layout but the pictures overall look very nice.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

wandabug said:


> There are 15 Springs estates and yes they are virtually the same. There are literally hundreds of villas for rent in the Springs, you can just turn up here and any agent will be able to show you loads. Other than size (there are 4 sizes)the villas are all the same. A 2 bed+Study in Springs 3 is the same as a 2bed+study in Springs 8. Most people who haven't been here are shocked at the Springs villas - i'm not putting them down as I'm sure there are people on this forum who live there, it is just not what people expect when coming to live in Dubai.


Hmmmm, I would also like to hear as to why people are shocked...Springs are also a place I have been looking at as a possible place to live also.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

i suggest when you come over here then check out the different areas and make your mind up. Lot of people think Springs is like a huge council estate. The villas are quite old(for Dubai) now and many are in poor condition especially the ones that have had multiple tenants. The kitchens are shocking condition unless the landlord has refitted a newer kitchen but unlikely if he is renting out. I am sure someone will come on and say they live and like the springs, this is just my experience from showing clients around.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

wandabug said:


> i suggest when you come over here then check out the different areas and make your mind up. Lot of people think Springs is like a huge council estate. The villas are quite old(for Dubai) now and many are in poor condition especially the ones that have had multiple tenants. The kitchens are shocking condition unless the landlord has refitted a newer kitchen but unlikely if he is renting out. I am sure someone will come on and say they live and like the springs, this is just my experience from showing clients around.


I take it this is one of the reasons the Villa's here are cheaper...From what ive seen so far, if your looking for a villa under 80K AED your ltd to the Springs..


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

*Expensive*


----------



## naga7 (Sep 8, 2008)

*The Springs..me too..just got back from Dubai*

Hi

I have just returned from Dubai last week and went to see alot of the different areas. To be honest I think the springs is a good area if you want a villa thats cheap.

I am thinking of buying. and have been told that the actual buildings in Dubai dont last more than 50 years due to the weather so a villa is my best option because I will have the freehold plot plus its easy to repair or rebuild if its not going to last that long!!

I dont know how many roads they are reconstructing but yes keep away from the main road. 

The area seems quiet and residential and although the villas all look the same from the outside you do have a back garden that you can put your own touches too> And I have seen some beautiful landscaped gardens at the back. 

Its a council estate in that the villas look the same but its not in that most people are well off that are living there. So not its not a council estate and properties are well maintained.

Why is the Springs 1 and 2 more expensive than the rest?

Also how many centres are there per springs? And which areas are the closest to the centres?

Any feedback appreciated !!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Be aware that freehold in the UAE is NOT the same a freehold in the UK or other countries. If you must buy (& prices are set to fall further) then use a lawyer.

The Springs is still a cheap area for villas and those than can afford bigger houses and better areas have moved on.
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

''Its a council estate in that the villas look the same but its not in that most people are well off that are living there. So not its not a council estate and properties are well maintained.''

Many people are not well off in this area!!! There are many villas in the springs with several families sharing or 8 bachelors sharing to afford the rent. I've been in a 2 bed villa with 3 families sharing, chickens and a goat in the back garden. You are getting confused with western expats in the area.

As for owning a freehold plot so that you can rebuild your own villa in the future. The master developer owns the plot. Freehold in Dubai may not mean the same as in your home country.

Springs 1 and 2 are more expensive because they are near the schools, shopping centres and SZR exit.

There are 2 main shopping centres - but I thought you had just returned from there?


----------



## naga7 (Sep 8, 2008)

*The Springs*

So freehold means you dont own the land? So thats leasehold then !

I was told by a BH agent that you are registered as owner with the land registry !

Yes I have just got back from Dubai but the whole area of the Springs is confusing to me with the different sections. I know springs 1 and 2 are near the meadows but as for the rest of it, its a bit of a maze..even the agents who have been there several times were getting confused with directions.

So apart from the springs..whats the next place thats reasonable but a bit more upmarket?

By how much do you think prices will fall further?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes. As we keep saying - freehold in the UAE is not the same as elsewhere...
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Wouldn't it be better if you found out the legal aspect of purchasing property in Dubai and decide if it is what you want before getting agents to show you properties??? The poor ******s are on commission only you know and times are tough.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't mind me btw - i'm in a bad mood today.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

What other areas/developments would you recommend (Other than the Springs) that are priced at around 80,000dhs for a 2 bed villa?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

wandabug said:


> ''Its a council estate in that the villas look the same but its not in that most people are well off that are living there. So not its not a council estate and properties are well maintained.''
> 
> Many people are not well off in this area!!! There are many villas in the springs with several families sharing or 8 bachelors sharing to afford the rent. I've been in a 2 bed villa with 3 families sharing, chickens and a goat in the back garden. You are getting confused with western expats in the area.
> 
> ...



Wanda, I've been living in the Springs area since 2005...it really is not as bad as you describe it. It's still a pretty decent neighbourhood if you have kids, etc.
I would NEVER invest in a property in the Springs because the quality of the way the villas are built is despicable. But in general, it really is not that bad a neighbourhood if you're renting the house.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Pam, I never meant offence and I clearly stated in my first post that this is not my view but that it is a reaction I have received from western expats when I have shown them the Springs. I think it is because many people new to Dubai come here imagining paradise in the desert. Americans and Australians are shocked by the size of the villas as they are used to larger houses for their money and the Europeans are shocked at the poor build quality. We all talk about the low rents now but 80k a year is still alot of money. I have friends who live in the Springs and they have made their villas look lovely but when you view an empty one that has had multiple tenants and the landlord doesn't care to maintain it then it it is quite shocking. 
As for the neighbourhood I guess it is the same anywhere you live - it all depends on who you neighbours are. I know people who are not happy on The Palm because of who lives on either side of them.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dozza said:


> What other areas/developments would you recommend (Other than the Springs) that are priced at around 80,000dhs for a 2 bed villa?



Arabian Ranches - Al Reems (same style as Springs villas).
- Palmeras (beautiful med style villas - larger than Al Al Reems).

Jumeirah Village - Brand New Villas -Large.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Hi Pam, I never meant offence and I clearly stated in my first post that this is not my view but that it is a reaction I have received from western expats when I have shown them the Springs. I think it is because many people new to Dubai come here imagining paradise in the desert. Americans and Australians are shocked by the size of the villas as they are used to larger houses for their money and the Europeans are shocked at the poor build quality. We all talk about the low rents now but 80k a year is still alot of money. I have friends who live in the Springs and they have made their villas look lovely but when you view an empty one that has had multiple tenants and the landlord doesn't care to maintain it then it it is quite shocking.
> As for the neighbourhood I guess it is the same anywhere you live - it all depends on who you neighbours are. I know people who are not happy on The Palm because of who lives on either side of them.


Hey there, don't worry about it. I have watched this area rapidly deteriorate over the last 2 years, ever since the roadworks began. The place is ok if you have kids and pets in my opinion and that's the main reason why I've stuck around, because my 3 year old has some good friends in the neighbourhood and my dog enjoys the huge garden in the cooler months!


----------



## naga7 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wanabug...No I want to check out locations first. 

Why are you having a bad day?

Anyway I feel a bit disappointed now that you have all said the build is a load of **** of the springs..does that include springs 1 and 2? An agent actualy told me this afternoon that they are a better build.

What about the the Views/ greens? Is that a nice place to live?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't you not know agents lie to get a sale????

(Well some do!)

I would live in Jumeriah or Um Sequim if I was wanting a villa, no-where else comes close in my opinion.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oops, duplicate


----------



## naga7 (Sep 8, 2008)

Pamela 0810 May I ask whats despicable about the build of the Springs?

Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

naga7 said:


> Wanabug...No I want to check out locations first.
> 
> Why are you having a bad day?
> 
> ...


Very nice, but they are apartments not villas.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

naga7 said:


> Pamela 0810 May I ask whats despicable about the build of the Springs?
> 
> Thanks


To be very honest, that's my view about all the new villas that have been built out here. It looks to me like the developers just tried to build as many villas as fast as possible without paying much attention to the quality of build.

Like I said, I've been living in the Springs area since 2005 and was one of the first people to move to that neighbourhood. Every year I have to pay out of my pocket for something that's broken and needs fixing. The drainage system in Springs 8 is not the best in the world and I had to call Emaar every 3 months to clean out the external drains. Luckily I haven't faced that problem in Springs 6. But oddly enough, all of my flush tanks have now started to crack. I just paid almost Dhs 1,000/- 3 weeks ago to fix a new one in the master bedroom and now the one in the guest bathroom is broken!

So, if you'd like to invest in a property in the Springs, you need to be prepared to spend a lot of money over and above what you pay for the villa so that everything can be fixed to working condition. It's quite a convenient neighbourhood with shops, schools in the vicinity and I like it because there are other kids the same age as my son with whom he can socialise.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wandabug said:


> Very nice, but they are apartments not villas.


There are villas in The Views. They are all still vacant and overlook the Golf course. They were landscaping the gardens last week. At (from) AED 37,500 a month, I think most people will give them a miss though! I live in the apartment block in front of the villas and have the exact same view as the villas (albeit I am looking from higher up as opposed to the villas that are literally in front of the golf course), so not really worth the small fortune that they are asking!


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

Springs 1 & 2 are better because they were all built by the same contractor, Arabtec. the rest of springs are a hodgepodge of builders/contractors, some who were experienced, some not. so any villa, check that the windows and doors open and close fully and properly, and check that the garage floors are not sinking and check for large cracks (not just facade cracks).

maybe you are looking at my villa as we are leaving springs 11 shortly? funny dat!. anyway, I lived in springs 4 and 11-- very easy if you have dogs or kids. good for Dubai beginners, because many conveniences nearby. try to get a landlord to support a maintenance contract (emrill knows springs villas very well). if you are interested in buying, caveat emptor !!


----------

